# 30 top breeds in need of rescue



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Guess who's number 1?

30 Dogs in Need of Rescue - Yahoo! Buzz Log


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just can't believe it. 

And Norcal is the number one search result?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wait, they're saying that Goldens are the most frequented search in terms of people looking to rescue a breed-specific dog, right? Not that Goldens top the list in terms of breeds being relinquished...

Not surprising that the popularity of the breed would drive interest in rescuing a Golden.

-S


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Wait, they're saying that Goldens are the most frequented search in terms of people looking to rescue a breed-specific dog, right? Not that Goldens top the list in terms of breeds being relinquished...
> 
> Not surprising that the popularity of the breed would drive interest in rescuing a Golden.
> 
> -S


I took it that they were saying that goldens were the most in need of rescuing.... But now that I've reread it, I'm not sure what they mean.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd like to know where they got their figures. I would think labs and hounds are actually the most abandoned dogs.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I'd like to know where they got their figures. I would think labs and hounds are actually the most abandoned dogs.


I agree. I always thought lab and goldens will be one of the top ones...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

It says the top breeds to DRAW RESCUE Matches in the past week. So I agree with Stephanie. I would also say after one of the cities in Louisiana put down six hundred black labs last month, that labs would be the most in need of rescue as well as all the dogs. When you consider that is one city, that is a lot of dogs. Its heartbreaking.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, agree with Brink's mom and Stephanie...

IN need would have to be:

RACING Greyhounds
Pit Bulls
Labradors


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, I think it means Goldens for rescue have the highest internet search numbers.

Just from the little exposure I have with the rescue world in general, it seems that Golden rescue is the most active. I know every single breed has rescue groups, but Goldens seem to have more activity pulling from shelters and adopting.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Goldens do have a wonderful rescue system, as do Greyhounds. The number Greyhounds adopted every year would boggle all other breed rescues. We have THREE Greyhound rescues active in my immediate area. It's crazy.

Whippets have a wonderful rescue, too, and anything that turns up is immediately handled. That said, there are probably about 20 Whippets in rescue in the entire continent of North America each year. We hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Goldens do have a wonderful rescue system, as do Greyhounds. The number Greyhounds adopted every year would boggle all other breed rescues. We have THREE Greyhound rescues active in my immediate area. It's crazy.
> 
> Whippets have a wonderful rescue, too, and anything that turns up is immediately handled. That said, there are probably about 20 Whippets in rescue in the entire continent of North America each year. We hope to keep it that way.


I know the Greyhound rescue here is a great group and they do a wonderful job placing and rescuing the dogs. They are very popular here and they have a pet adoption day every Saturday at my friend Jen's pet store. They are bringing some of their dogs this year to Ryley's Run and on their vests, it will say, I Am Adoptable. Its a great group.
Dont see much of the Whippets here. I think I have only seen two at the park over the years.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The greyhound rescue here goes to adoption day at petco and they never have alot of traffic...... very rarely do you see anyone trying to adopt them...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We LOVE that Whippets are rare. You never see them anywhere  I always get comments on mine, and I try to think of reasons why nobody would ever want one LOL

I told a lady the top ten reasons she should NOT get a GR recently. I could tell she knew nothing, and she wanted a push button dog that needed little exercise and she was concerned about her "house getting messed up." After letting her meet all my dogs, she eventually agreed a GR would drive her crazy! She's looking into Greyhound adoption. While we all love our breeds, I think it's important to try to educate as much as we can about the good AND the bad- thus keeping dogs from ending up in rescue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mary, that's a shame. It's definitely true that Greys lack the "teddy bear cute" public appeal that Goldens have. Once people own one or know one, they see that they have a cuteness and charm all their own, as do all breeds- and they usually want more. People also have a lot of misconceptions about Greyhounds. They think they're all HUGE (some are, some are quite small) and they think they need space to run (when in fact they are one of the best apartment breeds), they think they're hyper (that always makes me laugh- bc the dogs are usually completely passed out when I get asked this). 

Goldens just attract the masses, which is both a GOOD and a bad thing sometimes.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> The greyhound rescue here goes to adoption day at petco and they never have alot of traffic...... very rarely do you see anyone trying to adopt them...


It must be the area. Here, they get a lot of traffic and their adoption rate is great. The guy up the road from me has three and we see him pretty regularly at the park. They just have such a sweet sweet face. They look so happy to be able to run free and not have to worry about being in those God awful crates they use at the dog races.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I try to avoid the adoption days we have here- actually we technically have four groups- GPA- Tampa, Bay Area GH Adoptions, GREAT, and the Greyhound Gang. One look in those eyes and I am history. Florida has the dubious honor of abusing more Greyhounds than all other states combined, so they are quite well known here as pets.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thankfully some breeds don't need much rescue help -- yet. I've been told (but haven't researched it) that it's difficult to find a rescued Cavalier, for example. 

I've always heard black dogs have the hardest time. My heart breaks just thinking about the whole situation.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

NorCal is where we got Charlie from!!!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mary, that's a shame. It's definitely true that Greys lack the "teddy bear cute" public appeal that Goldens have. Once people own one or know one, they see that they have a cuteness and charm all their own, as do all breeds- and they usually want more. People also have a lot of misconceptions about Greyhounds. They think they're all HUGE (some are, some are quite small) and they think they need space to run (when in fact they are one of the best apartment breeds), they think they're hyper (that always makes me laugh- bc the dogs are usually completely passed out when I get asked this).
> 
> Goldens just attract the masses, which is both a GOOD and a bad thing sometimes.


Well put! I agree my neighbor has two Greyhounds that she got from a rescue and they love the breed. We have gotten together for "doggie play time" with Nugget and they have a blast. The GH's are great with the kids.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Black dogs do have a hard time. Try rehoming a bunch of solid black 90 pound five year old male Greyhounds  They are the sweetest babies but they go last.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Why do you think that is? I think black dogs are stunning.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most people call me and ask for a solid white 45 pounds 10 month old female Greyhound, but say the might take a flashy spotted female up to 60 pounds...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS but then again I get the occasional request for the biggest black male Grey available! Some people like them, some do not. I think all Greyhounds are gorgeous- and the black ones especially so!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe someone has already said this, I didn't look through all the posts to be honest--BUT, it says "the top breeds to draw searches"...what that means is they were the most 'searched', not necessarily the greatest numbers in rescue.

On another note, it's so sad that so many dogs, cats, horses, etc. are in need of rescue.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Wait, they're saying that Goldens are the most frequented search in terms of people looking to rescue a breed-specific dog, right? Not that Goldens top the list in terms of breeds being relinquished...
> 
> Not surprising that the popularity of the breed would drive interest in rescuing a Golden.
> 
> -S


Okay, you posted this, too. I very much agree with you, and I can understand why goldens are the most searched for--they are also usually the easiest dogs to re-home, I always feel so bad for all the pits and pit mixes I see in need of rescue.


----------

